# *** 489 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 ***



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys,

Didn't find any such specific thread related to the subject.

This thread is dedicated to everyone who is either lodged or waiting for a visa grant for Skilled Independent 489 VISA in 2018.

Wishing you all a very best and good luck.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Subscribing.. wish everyone luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> Subscribing.. wish everyone luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats your application date bud? Any CO contacts yet?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

11th October. 489 FSC NSW. 263111. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

It’s too early for any co contact. Just applied 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> It’s too early for any co contact. Just applied
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup..

Mine is 29 September but still no CO contact.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys, how long does it take for CO to a new born baby in application? Any rough idea?

Furthermore, her passport is in progress. So my question is, will CO ask for her medicals before her passport or till then she wont be added and requested for medicals until I would be submitting her passport?


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

*489*

Applied my visa on 30th August and no CO contact yet.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Applied 489 State sponsored Visa for my sister on 27'th June

*Status : Application Receieved*

All the best to all the applicants....!!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Guys, how long does it take for CO to a new born baby in application? Any rough idea?
> 
> Furthermore, her passport is in progress. So my question is, will CO ask for her medicals before her passport or till then she wont be added and requested for medicals until I would be submitting her passport?


Anyone guys?


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Anyone guys?




They follow regular timelines. I mean you need to wait for 3 months at least for CO to see your application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Applied my visa on 30th August and no CO contact yet.




South Australia? I lodged on 29-Aug-2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

saikishoreal said:


> They follow regular timelines. I mean you need to wait for 3 months at least for CO to see your application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 Months! long wait...


----------



## saikishoreal (Dec 27, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> 3 Months! long wait...




This entire immigration process is a long wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

saikishoreal said:


> This entire immigration process is a long wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha. True


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Good thread, subscribed hoping to join you soon!


----------



## Abhi_ (Feb 3, 2017)

shivam7106 said:


> Applied 489 State sponsored Visa for my sister on 27'th June
> 
> *Status : Application Receieved*
> 
> All the best to all the applicants....!!


Good Luck for your sister, Sameer. June applicants are currently in progress.

I lodged on 10th Sep.


----------



## yshudicare (Oct 23, 2018)

Abhi_ said:


> shivam7106 said:
> 
> 
> > Applied 489 State sponsored Visa for my sister on 27'th June
> ...


based on immitracker they have started processing august as well!!! hope we all receive the grant before the year ends, i lodged mine on september 17


----------



## Pinky Roy (Sep 17, 2018)

*489 for 261111*

Hi Guys,

What are the chances of 489 for 261111 (Business Analyst) South Australia (Adelied). I have submitted my EOI on 25/10/2018 with 80 points. 

Is there any other state sponsoring 489 for 261111 other than South Australia. 

Please suggest. Thank you.


----------



## yshudicare (Oct 23, 2018)

Pinky Roy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are the chances of 489 for 261111 (Business Analyst) South Australia (Adelied). I have submitted my EOI on 25/10/2018 with 80 points.
> 
> ...


no idea with your chances but if you do your research and do a quick search on https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ you will actually know that you are eligible to apply for state sponsorship for the following: NSW,NT, QLD, VIC

south australia is the least of all that you should apply in my opinion since you are only on the supplementary list. i suggest you submit eoi for all both 190 and 489 for the above mentioned states to increase your chances of getting invited. good luck


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Any 489 visa grant today? Pls share....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijayvivon (Apr 1, 2017)

I lodge the visa on 26 Mar 2018. CO contacted first on 31 Jul 2018 for PCC and spouse English Proof. 11 Aug 2018 PCC submitted and sent we want to pay second VAC for spouse English language proof. CO asked pay for second VAC on 15 Oct 2018. Paid on same day. Waiting for Grant.


----------



## Prabha 1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey, 
I submitted mine on 11th September 2018. PC and HC submitted too. Still waiting. nothing changed on status yet but Received.


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

vijayvivon said:


> I lodge the visa on 26 Mar 2018. CO contacted first on 31 Jul 2018 for PCC and spouse English Proof. 11 Aug 2018 PCC submitted and sent we want to pay second VAC for spouse English language proof. CO asked pay for second VAC on 15 Oct 2018. Paid on same day. Waiting for Grant.



Hi Vijay, 
As far as I heard, once you are asked to pay second instalment, it’s just a matter of time to get the grant... all the best!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

mariner2017 said:


> Hi Vijay,
> As far as I heard, once you are asked to pay second instalment, it’s just a matter of time to get the grant... all the best!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that. They only ask for 2nd installment once they find everything else has been provided and they are ready to finalize your application i.e. granting visas.


----------



## vijayvivon (Apr 1, 2017)

I am understanding same thing from other thread too. Need to wait and see what is real.


----------



## Dr Dre (May 16, 2018)

I lodged my application on 6th September. Got Immi commencement mail on 5th November from Adelaide. Grant next!


----------



## Komy (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi All
Any recent grants or CO contact? Please share


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

Komy said:


> Hi All
> Any recent grants or CO contact? Please share


I have submitted my visa on 30th Aug and nothing changed yet, only showing received.


----------



## Komy (Mar 26, 2018)

I submitted mine on Oct 5th, nothing updated till now


----------



## Prabha 1 (Sep 27, 2018)

vijayvivon said:


> I lodge the visa on 26 Mar 2018. CO contacted first on 31 Jul 2018 for PCC and spouse English Proof. 11 Aug 2018 PCC submitted and sent we want to pay second VAC for spouse English language proof. CO asked pay for second VAC on 15 Oct 2018. Paid on same day. Waiting for Grant.


Hey Vijey, 

Small information please. Why you pay VAC in installment ? why not in one go ? are you applying by your self? 

Coz I payed my full amount and submitted my PCCs when i lodge the application.


----------



## vijayvivon (Apr 1, 2017)

2nd VAC is a payment for spouse if he/she is unable to show functional English such as IELTS or two years full time study in English.


----------



## vijayvivon (Apr 1, 2017)

2nd VAC is a payment for spouse if he/she is unable to show functional English such as IELTS or two years full time study in English.
Yes I applied myself. If your spouse have functional English proof you don’t need to pay 2nd VAC. Mostly it will be asked in the end process if you don’t give proof.


----------



## Prabha 1 (Sep 27, 2018)

vijayvivon said:


> 2nd VAC is a payment for spouse if he/she is unable to show functional English such as IELTS or two years full time study in English.
> Yes I applied myself. If your spouse have functional English proof you don’t need to pay 2nd VAC. Mostly it will be asked in the end process if you don’t give proof.


Ah ok... I submitted my partners IELTS just after a week I lodge my application.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. Can anyone confirm?

Its been more than 1.5 months now since I have submitted Form 1022 and notified CO of my new born baby.

Passport and birth certificate has also been supplied but their haven't been any CO contact yet.

Any idea how long these days usually CO take to response back with addition of my new born baby?


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Any 489 grant today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Just waiting...


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

I lodged my 489 visa application on 17 Sept and got the visa grant on 17 Dec. So exactly 3 months.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> I lodged my 489 visa application on 17 Sept and got the visa grant on 17 Dec. So exactly 3 months.


WOW!!! Congratulations.
Which state?


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

And please also tell your IDE??


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Nomie said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my 489 visa application on 17 Sept and got the visa grant on 17 Dec. So exactly 3 months.
> ...


South Australia. Initial entry should be not later than 13 Sept 2019.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> South Australia. Initial entry should be not later than 13 Sept 2019.


Great.. :tea:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*** 489 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2019 ***


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Any state opened for invitations.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Friends, I found that I am finally eligible to apply for a 489 to QLD with my ICT 263212 code. I have exactly 80 points which is the cut off.
Any thoughts if it's worth doing QLD 489. Is it possible to get a job there? If I fulfil my 489 obligations will my PR be rejected 2 y on?
Any thoughts as it's a very difficult decision for me . I am 44 and we'll settles in Singapore.


----------



## nauman1392 (Dec 6, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Any state opened for invitations.


What's ur occupation??


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

nauman1392 said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Any state opened for invitations.
> ...


----------



## nauman1392 (Dec 6, 2018)

Real estate representative 612115[/QUOTE]
Ohh. Unfortunately, under Special conditions.. have u lodged ur EOI?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

nauman1392 said:


> Real estate representative 612115


Ohh. Unfortunately, under Special conditions.. have u lodged ur EOI?[/QUOTE]
Yes and i hv selected any state


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> nauman1392 said:
> 
> 
> > Real estate representative 612115
> ...


Yes and i hv selected any state[/QUOTE]

What are the chances now


----------



## nauman1392 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes and i hv selected any state[/QUOTE]

What are the chances now[/QUOTE]

U have to wait now as ur occup is under special conditions. When did u get ur skill assessment done? And why didn't u choose property manager?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

can my family remain in Singapore while i fulfill my 489 obligations. Once i get my pr can my family get one?


----------



## Sana jd (Jan 6, 2019)

*489 help*

can anyone help for SOP for the 489 state nomination please???


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Sana jd said:


> can anyone help for SOP for the 489 state nomination please???



Suggest to visit each state websites for the requirements as SOP varies state to state..cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hhassan (Feb 15, 2017)

indman100 said:


> can my family remain in Singapore while i fulfill my 489 obligations. Once i get my pr can my family get one?


If they are on your. visa and you are the primary applicant then they can live outside while you stay in Australia and fulfil the 489 requirements. Once you go for PR, they have to be with you in Australia and once you get the PR, they will get it too.

Make sure to check with a registered migration agent before doing anything.


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

indman100 said:


> can my family remain in Singapore while i fulfill my 489 obligations. Once i get my pr can my family get one?


Hi. You can view this video for more information:


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Dear all,

I have got my grant on 15 Jan 2019. Wishing for a quick grant for everyone waiting..

Cheers!


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Dear all,

This is my detail time lines:
Occupation code : 231213 (Ships Master)
Applicant: Offshore
AMSA Skill Assessment Applied: 10 Oct 2016
AMSA approval to appear oral & medical exam in Australia: 26 Oct 2016
IELTS: 07 Jan 2017 L8.5, R 9.0, S7.0, W7.0 
AMSA Oral exam & Medical cleared: 24 Mar 2017 (Melbourne)
Skill Assessment positive: 31 Mar 2017 
Occupation removed from SSTOL: 20 Apr 2017
PTE-A: 22 June 2017: 89 82 78 80 
Occupation completely removed from SSTOL & MSTOL: 1st July 2017
Occupation back in ROL: 18 Mar 2018
Tasmania 489 state nomination applied: 24 July 2018 (Category 3B)
Points claimed: 55 + 10 (SS)
Tasmania 489 state nomination approved: 28 July 2018
489 Visa application submitted: 12 Aug 2018
Medical done: 20 Aug 2018
CO Contact : 05 Dec 2018 for Form 80 (CO unable to open the ones submitted) & PCC 
489 visa Grant : 15 Jan 2019
IED: 19 Aug 2019
1st Entry: Planned in early Feb 2019
Final entry: Possibly Jul-Aug 2019

Quite a long & challenging journey, hope that it will encourage others not to give up hopes....cheers!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Got an ITA for 489 to QLD and just applied. What are the chances of jobs in regional Queensland for IT professionals.
Are there any banks in regional Qld?


----------



## Capt. Neeraj (Sep 17, 2021)

mariner2017 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> This is my detail time lines:
> Occupation code : 231213 (Ships Master)
> ...


Hii mariner2017..
I have submitted my documents for assessment to amsa under category Ship Master last month. Can you share information regarding oral examination. 
Do i need to get a visitor visa first and then appear for orals, as i am presently i india 
and how are the orals in australia for COR. My COC is from india.

Thanks


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

Capt. Neeraj said:


> Hii mariner2017..
> I have submitted my documents for assessment to amsa under category Ship Master last month. Can you share information regarding oral examination.
> Do i need to get a visitor visa first and then appear for orals, as i am presently i india
> and how are the orals in australia for COR. My COC is from india.
> ...


Hi Neeraj,
You may refer to below link, lots of valuable info are there ….

<*SNIP*>

Yes, you will need visitor visa to attend orals in Australia.

However, please also check if AMSA is taking orals via online platform these days.

All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

